# Oregon in September



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2006)

Would appreciate help in deciding on where/what part of Oregon would be the best choice.  First time visitors to Oregon, going mid-September and would love to see the coast, play golf and visit Eugene.  Must sees, what weather to expect?  Thanks.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 25, 2006)

The weather will be great. Slim chance of rain. All of the timeshares on the coast are in the central to north region, but this also is the most spectacular scenery. Most of the best golf courses are in the south. One exception is Salishan ($$) just south of Lincoln City. Bandon Dunes and Pacific Dunes ($$$) are super Scottish style courses on the coast in Bandon, about 2 hours from Eugene. Sandpines ($$) in Florence, about an 75 minutes from Eugene, has earned national recognition. While in Eugene take a scenic 1 hour drive up the Mackenzie River highway and play Tokatee golf club ($$), consistantly rated among the top 100 public courses in the nation. It's a beautiful drive, and if you're into scenic drives take the drive back on the Aufterheide Highway which meanders through the mountains, timber forests, and alongside the North Fork Willamette River. The area also offers outstanding trout fishing as well. September is also the start of the fall Chinook salmon season on many coastal rivers. Guides are plentiful. Check out the many covered bridges and waterfalls too.


----------



## seenett (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow - I didn't realize there was that much to do in Eugene.  Maybe one of these days I'll take a vacation here locally instead of flying south!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 26, 2006)

Any recommendations on which T/S I should try and request?  Thanks so much for all of the golf recommendations.  It's great to get responses from TUG Members.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2006)

Eagle Crest is about three hours east of Eugene.  There are three golf courses onsite and it's a really nice resort.  It's not all that convenient as far as seeing the coast, but maybe if you flew to Portland and worked your way down the coast and across to Eugene, it might work. Depends on how much time you plan to spend in Oregon.


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm an owner at Eagle Crest.  September is a great time of year to visit the high desert.  There's lots to do at the resort and outside the resort.  If you get bored playing the courses at EC you can play lots of other great courses nearby like Black Butte Ranch and Crooked River Ranch to name a couple.  Some of the condos are situated overlooking the Deschutes River canyon.  You can hear the river from the main deck and the little deck off the master upstairs.  The units should all be refurbished by now.  They started working on that last year.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an on-going search for Oregon and hopefully will have luck in trading for September.  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## DenMar (Feb 3, 2006)

The Oregon Coast has several terrific resorts.  The crown jewel as far as views go would be WM Depot Bay.  A good family location might be WM Gleneden (great beach).  Schooner Landing in Newport has a very Oregon feel to it.  Seaside is a bit North but has a lot to do as far as shopping and restraunts.  But whatever you do you must drive the coast between Lincoln City and Florence.  And take your time doing it.  There is more to see in that stretch of coast then anywhere in the Cont. U.S.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## allenke (Feb 4, 2006)

DenMar said:
			
		

> The crown jewel as far as views go would be WM Depot Bay.  .



Yea!  What DenMar said.  Except if you are doing a search it is WM Depoe Bay not Depot.


If you end up staying at Eagle Crest, there is so much beautiful country over in Central Oregon.  Be sure and drive up through the Mountains (the 3 Sisters, Bachelor, Broken top).  You can do the loop around Hwy 372 from Bend up through these mountains back around to Hwy 97 through Lapine and Sunriver.  A very cool drive through some lava flows would be Hwy 242 out of Sisters.   The town of Sisters is a cute fun touristy town (about a 20 min. drive from Eagle Crest).  Be sure an walk along the Deschutes river if you stay at Eagle Crest - many don't know what a nice trail is down by the river bed.  This resort has 4 pools, biking/walking trails, gym, racquet ball court, etc, etc.  You will not be dissapointed with it.

Driving up to Paulina and East Lakes in the Newberry Crater area is also cool - drive up to Paulina Peak over look (Hey you can even grace the highest man made restroom in Oregon here! Now who wouldn't want that novelty to their credit!).

There are lava tube/caves near Sunriver you can explore.

Enjoy some rafting on the Deschutes River

Do some hiking around Smith Rocks, but one of the neatest easier hikes is Green lakes Trail.  Drive up to Mt Bachelor, continue past the last ski area parking lot, continue driving between 3-10 miles (not sure exactly the mileage) until you see the Green lakes trail head on the right.  This is an easy gradual climb (almost flat).  It follows the river through beatiful country with little water falls every now and then on the river.  If you are up for it you can hike in 4 miles (4 miles back) and you will be into the green lakes area that is sandwiched between South Sister and Broken top - you look up to the left and majestic South Sister is there and look up to the right to see Broken top.  One of the more beautiful easy hikes, though long.  The trail interest and beauty starts early on at the beginning of the trail, so one does not need to hike the whole way in and out unless you want to see the mountains.  This is one of my favorite hikes.

It is around a 2 hour drive to Eugene from Eagle crest and about a 3 hour drive to the coast (Newport).

Some beautiful scenery driving up through the pass on the way to Eugene or Salem.

So much to do in this area, you will wish you had more time.

The same goes for the Oregon Coast - so much beauty with so much to do.

Enjoy.

Ken


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on which T/S I should try and request? Thanks so much for all of the golf recommendations. It's great to get responses from TUG Members.


There are several timeshares in Newport, Oregon. We also stayed once at the Inn at Otter Crest which is not too far from the Florence golf courses either. The views from Otter Rock are absolutely spectacular. Florence is our favorite area. There are long, wide beaches and big sand dunes too and seventeen lakes in the area for boating and fishing and the beautiful Siuslaw River too where you can go salmon fishing.

There are two golf courses in town. One is the Ocean Dunes and the other one is Sandpines. They have proposed a timeshare condo project and a hotel with a residence club too at the Sandpines golf course some time in the future. This will be a beautiful area to see and explore, especially in the summer but we like the winter too. June is often very windy and cold but *September* should be very nice. Even the winter months can be less cold than the month of June because there is less wind.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 19, 2006)

Sterling said:
			
		

> I have an on-going search for Oregon and hopefully will have luck in trading for September.  Thanks so much for the info.



Also, the weather will be very nice here in Sept. still warm but not hot like in July and August.  FYI:  Our highs for the last couple of days has only been in the teens!  Today the high will be about 35 and sunny.  I'm looking forward to spring, it's been a winter with lot's of snow.


----------

